

Microsoft’s upcoming DirectX 12 to be able to render CGI level grahpics - niravseo
http://www.microsoftproductreviews.com/xbox/microsofts-upcoming-directx-12-said-able-render-cgi-level-grahpics-real-time/

======
andywood
Seems there's nothing specific in the article about which which changes to DX
are supposed to enable CGI quality, or how. Is it more polys/sec for smoother
models and more geometry? Maybe a more efficient shared memory architecture
for GI (I'm speculating. Maybe dreaming)? We're always being promised cinema
quality in games, and while we're really not all that far off from it already,
we're still quite a bit behind in lighting/rendering.

~~~
ekianjo
And not just rendering. Animation is the biggest issue. You don't get
Hollywood quality animation out of nothing. DX12 is going to provide some new
features but calling it "as good as CGI" (i.e. movie-quality CGI) is just
dreaming.

------
fsloth
CGI = Computer-generated Imagery

Now that's what I call a tautology :)

"Feature film quality" is probably what the author was after.

------
Mithaldu
Please change the link to the original article, or simply flag it to hell:

[http://www.littletinyfrogs.com/article/459838/DirectX_12_vs_...](http://www.littletinyfrogs.com/article/459838/DirectX_12_vs_DirectX_11)

Edit: Mind, even the original article is nonsensical as hell.

